

Txtr reader - an open ebook reader(Kindle alternative?) - surki
https://developer.txtr.org/Introduction

======
jrockway
Kindle's value is not the hardware; the hardware is average. The value is
being able to make any book you want show up on the screen in 60 seconds.

I suppose you can use Bittorrent to get the books, but that is inconvenient
and not nice to the authors. I agree that Amazon's DRM is annoying, but it is
very easy to remove if you are morally opposed. (Sometimes I am in the mood to
read on the computer, so I break the DRM for that.)

The hardware itself is also hackable. Jesse Vincent has written some software
for the Kindle that lets you view any ebook on it; not just Amazon's.

------
surki
A review: [http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/10/15/new-e-reader-txtr-
germa...](http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/10/15/new-e-reader-txtr-germanys-
answer-to-the-kindle/)

And according to txtr's site, it is going to cost about 319 Euros -
<http://reader.txtr.com/en/>

~~~
ScottWhigham
It won't be a Kindle alternative at that price - 319.00 EUR = $474.370 USD as
of today.

------
bemmu
Isn't the bebook already open source? Also costs less. I've been happy with
mine so far.

